# Pacemaker - I'm new to ANesthesia coding



## nyyankees (May 7, 2009)

I'm new to ANesthesia coding and had a question. What ASA code do you use for Pacemaker battery change? Is it 00400?

Thanks.


----------



## jdrueppel (May 13, 2009)

Your CPT codes would be 33212 or 33213 for insertion of new and 33233 for removal of old.  Usually these are located on the anterior chest/subclavicular area which would be ASA code 00400 (anesthesia anterior trunk).

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 14, 2009)

Thank you julie!!!


----------

